# Please Clean Your Plate Dear,The ........



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

La da da da da


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Careful, Aquahull. You are going to get punished for poking at the all-powerful.....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm merely posting The God Of This Earths Music and those that he influenced


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Good tune hahaha subliminal messages are poking thru these tunes looks like I'm late to this party.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I'm merely posting The God Of This Earths Music and those that he influenced


By "the all-powerful", I meant TG.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> by "the all-powerful", i meant tg.


lol


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok I get the theme...... duh.
Yeah its been a long day I'm a little slow.:icon_surprised:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OK so this is the anti-christian response


----------

